# Advise on isolated uromastyx hibernating



## billbops (May 13, 2011)

*:welcome: *
Hi I’m after some advice about my 2 uromastyx, do they hibernate?
If they do
· How long do they hibernate for?
· At what temperature should they hibernate in?
· How long should i have the UV on per day?
· Should i black out there light?
If i have missed some think of the list please tell me
Thanks in advance for your help 
:2thumb:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's actually called Brumation and yes they do Brumate. It's not a true hibernation as they will, at times, come out for food or a bask and then go back to sleep. You do not need to do anything different, leave heat and lights as they are and if they still want to brumate they will do. Keep feeding them when they appear interested in food.


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Last year my Egyptian Uro was in brumation for about six months. I keep the lights on for the same duration
and I don't change the temperature. The only thing that changes is the humidity, as it gets dryer in the Winter.
You may see your Uro in brumation for a couple months or so. My guy is from a farm in Jordan so he is use to
changes in the weather. As stated by Debbie, during brumation the Uro will sleep more and you will see them
less. They will eat and bask for short periods, however, not necessarily every day. Food should be offered however.
Last year it got to the point where I would only see my Uro for one or two hours a week. Right now he comes out
in the late afternoon every day for about an hour or two. Some people are lucky and have Uros that don't brumate.


----------



## billbops (May 13, 2011)

thank you for your help.


bumping


----------

